# Need to learn JBOSS; Where to start



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Where/What is the best way to start to learn JBOSS..

For an upcomming project, I need to get familiar with using JBOSS as the method to retrieve data from the database level.

Simple searches, show hundreds of examples and dozens of books...
Any good recommendations?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

What is your Java Skill level Earl?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> What is your Java Skill level Earl?


Folgers or Starbucks?

Specifically Java skill set, minimal... nothing really advanced.
Understand the basics and then some... and can pretty much read and comprehend java code...

Haven't written much from scratch.

Earl


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I am more a front end developer.. I will ask a colleague if he has any recommendations.. You are going to have a big hill to climb...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

It looks like it's a nice tool set, but given the fact that I had to Google it I'd say my knowledge of JBOSS is not so good. Wish I could help. .


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Earl,

There's this new thing on the internet called a forum. I think I read somewhere that if you post a question on them sometimes someone will come along and give you the information you seek. Neat, huh? 

You may want to try this one: http://www.jboss.com/index.html?module=bb

Several of the guys I've worked with recommend it.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Hope you're lurking Earl. 

I'm not sure if you have access to this site or your new company will pay for it, but it's an excellent resource for IT books, from White Papers to Dummy Books, to books by the Software Companies, to SAMS Learn <<something>> in 21 days, to Murach's Guide to <<something>>, etc.

www.books24x7.com

Entire book online with abilities to create personal virtual bookshelves, store bookmarks, search across books, etc. It may be expensive, but beats the money spent on actual books ....


----------

